# Call Of Duty: World at War Sound problems!



## Fatalitee (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys, i just got COD 5 and it runs fine and everything. But during the middle of the missions,when the characters are randomly talking, i cant hear anything. I mean i can hear the gunshots and the surrounding sounds but not the speech, that just during the middle.

Also, aside from that, sometimes when a mission starts there is a usually a small conversation between characters. During this time, i can usually hear what they are saying but sometimes the sound breaks out into a very loud high pitched sound. and then shortly after the conversation returns. So basically, it does: conversation, high pitched noise, conversation, high pitched noise, conversation, high pitched noise. Repeatedly until the end of the conversation.

I tried everything to fix this but i cant seem to solve the situation.

Please try to help. thanks in advance!


----------



## kangur336 (Nov 22, 2008)

Same problem... ;/


----------

